# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Kalaja e Gjirokastres, nje perle e vertete :

## Kryeplaku

Kalaja e gurtë, simboli i Festivaleve Folklorike të Gjirokastrës

Kalaja e Argjirosë mbetet më shumë se simbol për qytetin e jugut, që i ka dhënë aq shumë kulturës dhe historisë së Shqipërisë. Kjo ka qenë pa asnjë dyshim edhe grishja e shumë sunduesve, që kanë ëndërruar ta kenë si pjesë të lavdisë së tyre. Ali Pasha, e meremetoi në kohë rekord dhe solli atje Petron, një nga mjeshtrit më të mëdhenj shqiptarë të kohës. Kurse në kohët tona, Kalaja kujtohet për Festivalin e Gjirokastrës, që këto ditë zhvilloi edicionin e tij tradicional

Në bashki vazhdonte mbledhja për të vendosur nëse do të hapej kështjella për popullin apo jo. Ditën e tretë të mbledhjes, banorët e lagjes Dunavat i Poshtëm, pa pritur vendimin e bashkisë shpërthyen portën perëndimore dhe u futën në kështjellë. Po atë ditë u hap me forcë porta lindore nga banorët e Pazarit të Vjetër... Vargu i njerëzve përpara portës perëndimore ishte i gjatë, me qindra metra. Njerëz të ngarkuar me dëngje, batanije, sëndukë, valixhe, libra, tenxhere, frona, qilima, legenë, gjyma, djepa, jorganë, mokra, dybekë, lëviznin ngadalë përpara, ndalonin në vend për një kohë të gjatë, prapë lëviznin. Porta ishte larg. Shiu i hollë lagte gjithçka. Ky pasazh i marrë nga vepra e Kadaresë mund të sjellë më mirë në kujtesë, se çfarë do të thotë Kalaja e Gjirokastrës për banorët e saj. Ajo është më shumë se gjithshka për ataështë vetë ekzistenca e tyre.
E, do të mjaftonte forca e historisë dhe legjenda e Kalasë së saj, që organizatorët e Festivaleve Foklorike, një grup burokratësh të zellshëm, të mos hezitonte asnjëherë për Gjirokastrën. Dhe, ashtu ka ndodhur përnjëmend. Gabimi i vetëm që është bërë për të ka qenë padyshim gabimi, që e lidhi organizimin e Festivalit me qytetin e Beratit. U organizua për të mos ndërprerë traditën në vitin 1995, plot shtatë vjet pas festivalit më të arrirë të fundit të erës socialiste, dhe kuptohet se ai nuk u ngjit dot asnjëherë në peshën e Festivaleve të mëparshme. Do të harrohej shpejt, sepse përkoi me vitin që shqiptarët masivisht kishin filluar të depozitonin kursimet e tyre në Firmat piramidale, që si një ortek i pandalshëm do të rrokulliste tëposhtë gjithë Shqipërinë. Por, të kthehemi edhe njëherë në temën tonë. Duhet pranuar se nuk është vënë ndonjëherë në dyshim aktiviteti i Gjirokastrës. Nuk dihet kjo simbiozë e Kalasë së saj me Festivalin, por ata që kanë provuar të qëndrojnë tek ajo, kanë ndjerë madhështinë, forcën dhe patjetër pronësinë e një aktiviteti të tillë. Kjo i ka bërë edhe organizatorët që të mos mëdyshen për Festivalin e Gjirokastrës 2004.

Festivali i Gjirokastrës 2004

Në javët e fundit, organizatorët e saj, një grup studjuesish dhe punonjësish të talentuar nga të gjitha dikasteret, nuk kanë hezituar por kanë shpallur kudo, se ky festival do të ishte më i arriri. Dhe, ashtu besohet se do të ndodhë. Ai ka filluar nga 29 shtatori dhe ka vazhduar deri më 5 tetor, ndërsa 1200 artistë nga të gjithë sipërfaqet ku flitet shqipja dhe ku banojnë shqiptarët, janë përfaqësuar me shumë pathos. Gjashtë grupe folklorike nga trevat shqiptare jashtë kufijve dhe 4 grupe nga diaspora e kanë shtrirë gjeografinë foklorike të Shqipërisë në të gjithë Botën. Gara ka qenë tepër e thiktë. 50 pjesëmarrësve nga çdo qark, sepse në edicionin e këtij viti kanë konkurruar një numër i tillë i barabartë, u është lënë në dispozicion 45 minuta. Dhe, aspak më shumë. Kjo garë pak spartane, ka dashur që të evidentojë foklorin më të mirë të pjesëmarrësve, kostumet e paraqitura prej tyre dhe kuptohet performancën. Për fat është mundësuar pothuajse ardhja e të gjithë grupeve foklorike nga të gjitha trevat, ndërsa e veçanta ka qenë pjesëmarrja në Festival edhe e një grupi bashkëatdhetarësh nga Ukraina, që përfaqësonte foklorin e ruajtur të pak fshatrave atje, që vazhdojnë me traditënMe një rrjedhë të zakonshme ka vijuar në ditët e tij. Por, gjithsesi Festivali, me gjithë përpjekjet e tij dhe arritjet, duket se nuk e përfaqëson më atë larmi, që kishte vite më parë. Qoftë edhe pas shpalljes së organizatorëve të saj, që Gjirokastra 2004 do të ishte krejt ndryshe nga të gjithë simotrat


Rënia e madhështisë

Duket se një dorë, e cila qëndron mbi njerëzit, i ka dhënë atribute padronase Kalasë së Gjirokastrës për të qenë realisht një skenë origjinale natyrore dhe e pazëvendësueshme për Festivalet Foklorike. Këtë nuk e ka kundërshtuar askush, pavarësisht përpjekjeve për të ndryshuar vendmbledhjen e saj pas viteve 2000. Kështu ka ndodhur që simbioza e Kalasë së qytetit me Festivalin të jetë aq e madhe, sa organizimi pak vite më parë në Kalanë e Beratit, pavarësisht impenjimit të madh, nuk e përcolli asesi rëndësinë e Gjirokastrës, e cila edhe me rrënimin, si pasojë e kohës, mos gjetjen e fondeve për mirëmbajtjen e saj dhe mos bërjen e saj funksionale, përsëri nuk e humbi rëndësinë. Si për të vërtetuar këtë, deri pak muaj më parë, nuk kishte ndonjë element, që të kujtonte afrimin e aktivitetit në Kalanë e Gjirokastrës. Ajo dremiste e qetë, ndërsa kudo ajo ishte e izoluar. Pak e vizitueshme dhe ca më shumë indiferenca e subjekteve lokale, e bjerrnin ndjeshëm potencialin e saj mural. Kjo ndodh pavarësisht se po të afrohesh tek ajo dhe ta prekesh, papritur do të kaplojë historia dhe gjithë gjërat do të lihen pas vetes. Vendasit e shprehnin hapur indiferencën dhe nga e folura e tyre kuptohej, se ajo ishte më shumë angari për qytetin halleshumë, sesa një aktivitet që lartësonte emrin e madh të Gjirokastrës. Një nam i krijuar prej banorëve të saj të shkuar, njerëzve të saj të shquar dhe emrave të sotëm të shumënjohur. Por, kjo është jeta. Gjirokastra është nga ato qytete, që e ka jetuar jetën e saj, disa herë pa u shuar. Sa ironike të duket tashmë, kur autoritetet u munduan më kot që ti hiqnin qytetit-birin e tij natyral- Festivalin. Pa oksigjenin e Kalasë së Gjirokastrës, Festivali mbeti një aktivitet më së i rëndomtë. Ja pse Afërdita Jonuzi, një eksperte e kulturës popullore, do të shprehej kohë më parë se: Përpjekjet për të zëvendësuar skenën madhështore të kalasë së Gjirokastrës me skena të tjera e kanë zbehur mjaft zhvillimin e festivalit si spektakël tradicional. Në vitin 1995 kur do të mbahej festivali i radhës, u bë një provë për të ndryshuar traditën. U diskutua shumë e shumë nga specialistët se cili do të ishte qyteti më i përshtatshëm. Veteranët e festivaleve dhe një pjesë e mirë e studiuesve të trashëgimisë kulturore, e kundërshtuan idenë e hedhur për të ndryshuar qytetin e festivalit. Por më kot. Më në fund u vendos të mbahej në Berat dhe festivali gjithësesi u bë, paçka se gjatë zhvillimit të tij të gjithë ishin të mendimit se kalaja e bukur e Beratit me histori mijravjeçare nuk ishte vend i përshtatshëm për aktivitete të përmasave të tilla, argumenton Jonuzi. Ato u kthyen menjëherë në origjinë.
Por, sapo mbaron Festivali- mbi Kala bie letargjia e stinëve. Fjalët e bukura dhe pretendimet e shumta se diçka do të ndryshojnë në Kala zënë vendin e tyre dhe utopia dremit mbi kala. Natyra i ka dhënë Kalasë së Gjirokastrës një atribut që është jo i zakonshëm duke e kthyer atë, në një skenë origjinale dhe të pazëvendësueshme për shumë manifestime të këtij lloji. Por ruajtjes së kësaj skene duket se i mungon kryesorja që është vëmëndja nga punonjësit e institucioneve të trashëgimisë kulturore. Ajo mbetet jetime në vetminë e saj. Pavarësisht, se në mjedisin e kalasë, përbën një element të bukur. Pjesa qëndrore e saj është vepër e artistit vendas Ksenofon Dilo dhe është realizuar në Festivalin e vitit 1988. Një element më i plotë është kupola mbi të, që i qëndron sipër si një mbrojtje hyjnore festivalit. Ajo është realizuar nga piktori tjetër i njohur Ilia Xhokaxhi. Kjo e fundit është e përfunduar në vitin 2000 dhe në periudhën, që ndjek post Festivalin, nuk të kujton asgjë... Ca më shumë ajo e shton trishtimin gri të kalasë me kubenë e saj të stërmadhe prej hekuri.

Kalaja, një histori e munguar

Për intepretuesit e folklorit dhe patjetër-ata që kanë interpretuar atje (kanë qenë më të mirët shqiptarë pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore), kjo skenë është e mahnitshme. Lahutari e dëgjon epizmin e tingujve deri tutje në pafundësi. Kënga e kurbetit bëhet më vajtonjëse në këtë sfond dhe të jep idenë e një dhimbje mbarëkombëtare. Kurse karakteristikat më të spikatura të tingujve frymorë të Skraparit, të Gjirokastrës, të Vlorës, Tepelenës, këtu gjejnë skenën më të mirë të shprehjes. Kjo është një nga arsyet, që në këtë skenë janë bërë të pavdekshëm Xhevat Avdalli; Demir Zyko; Grupi i Bënçës; lodërxhiu i famshëm nga Kukësi, Xhemali; dhe të tjerë. Shumë syresh kanë ndjerë pavdekësinë, që në të gjallë të tyre. Ata tashmë janë ngulitur fort në kujtesën e Kalasë 
Do të mjaftonte një shi i vetëm disa ditor dhe Kalaja të ndjente rëndë trandjen e saj. Koha vërtetë nuk i ka marrë madhështinë, por pak nga pak, po i heq kalasë gurët e saj. Dhe, po të besosh fjalën e urtë shqiptare se Gurë, gurë bëhet Kalaja, atëhere duhet të pranosh dhe të kundërtën e saj, se gurë gurë zhbëhet Kalaja. Pak kohë më parë, asaj i ishin dëmtuar rreth 50 metra katror mur. Do të ishte sensibilizimi i të gjithë opinionit publik, sepse Kalaja është bërë e ndërkombtarizuar falë dhe veprës së Kadaresë, që njerëzit të kujtoheshin se ka një fund edhe për Kalanë e tyre. Deri pak kohë më parë, Kalasë i mungonin restaurimet thelbësore. Ndërsa thuhet nga lokalët se ajo nuk i është nënshtruar as edhe një procesi të mirëfilltë restaurues, një fakt ky, që i bën njerëzit e monumenteve që të ulin kokën. Këtyre u shtohet dhe papërgjegjshmëria e njerëzve të qytetit dhe pengesave të tyre. Këtë e ndjen dhe në mjediset e brendshme, ku lagështira dhe rrënimi kanë ndikuar dukshëm në inventarin e shquar të armëve të shumta, që janë pjesë e Muzeut të Armëve të Gjirokastrës. Kjo situatë e bën të pamundur ekspozimin e shumë armëve, që datojnë në kohët e vjetra dhe janë të rëndësishme, për të treguar ekzistencën e popullit shqiptar, thoshte me keqardhje pak kohë më parë, drejtoresha e Muzeut të Armëve Kallajxhi. Nuk duhet harruar se restaurimin e Kalasë e kanë penguar vetë autoritetet e bashkisë së qytetit bashkë me inefiçensën e tyre. Kalaja e Gjirokastrës së bashku me disa kështjella të tjera kanë fituar statusin e një monumenti kombëtar. Dhe, është pikërisht ky status që po të shfrytëzohet si duhet mund ti japë mundësi kalasë që të sigurojë fonde dhe investime për të ruajtur pamjen e saj origjinale, në mënyrë që të jetë e vizitueshme për turistët e huaj dhe vendas. Porpor-et nuk mbarojnë.

Kalaja si mund të jetë

Ajo ka inspiruar shumë studiues të vendit dhe të huaj, që e kanë parë. Gjerak Karaiskaj, drejtori i Institutit të Monumenteve në Tiranë dhe njëkohësisht specialisti më i mirë i fortifikimeve shqiptare mendon se: Një fortikim që zë një vend ndërmjetësi midis qytetit të fortifikuar dhe kështjellës është kalaja e Gjirokastrës, kështjellë nga përmasat dhe qytet i fortifikuar nga vendosja e shumë banesave brenda saj. Këta tipa fortifikimesh, me zgjerimin e vazhdueshëm të qytetit të dalë jashtë mureve dhe spostimit të qendrës së pazarit, fillojnë të luajnë gradualisht rolin e një kështjelle për qëndrimin e sunduesit dhe garnizonit të qytetit. Kurse, Çelebiu, udhëtari i njohur osman i shekullit të XVII-pohon se Kalaja është një ndërtesë e vjetër, në një shkëmb që është si shpinë peshku, me gurë e llaç. Rrethi i saj është 1400 hapa, në pozicion gjatësie nga lindja në perëndim, një kala e fortë me gjatësi 600 hapa dhe gjerësi 100 hapa. Kjo kala komunikon me dy porta, të cilat janë shumë të fuqishme dhe prej hekuri. Po prej kësaj porte, në drejtim të perëndimit gjendet porta e Namasgjahut. Në këtë vend, midis sheshit të Namasgjahut dhe kalasë gjendet një hendek i ulët i kalasë, i cili ka 100 hapa gjatësi dhe 20 gjerësi, tri anët e kësaj kalaje janë thik si pus dhe ska nevojë për asnjë hendek...
Referencat historike përmendin se ishte mjeshtri Petro nga qyteti i Përmetit, ai që do të merrej me Kalanë. Flitet për kohët e reja, kur Ali Pashë Tepelena, sundimtari i fuqishëm i shekullit të XIX, i ngarkoi Petro Korçarit, që të ishte arkitekti i parë zyrtar i Kalasë së Gjirokastrës. Kuptohet se ai do të bënte thjesht rikonstruktimin dhe zgjerimin e saj, sepse Kalaja ishte atje prej shekujsh dhe e përdorur nga sundimtarë të ndryshëm. Referuar studiuesve të ndryshëm, që zbërthejnë konceptin e saj arkitektonik, Kalaja mbrohej nga shtatë Kulla dhe përshkohej nga 4 hyrje, ku tre prej tyre ishin kryesore dhe një ishte e dorës së dytë. Mjeshtri i ka bërë të barazvlefshme të gjitha kullat në lartësinë prej 30 metrash dhe madhështia e tyre duket në faktin se: deri në lartësinë prej 18 metrash ato janë të mbushura me dhe. Edhe sot mund të admirosh pa frikë madhështinë e tyre. Një lartësi prej 2.25 metrash është e ngritur mbi Kulla dhe përbën një si mbulesë të saj, ku janë hapur rreth 4 frëngji topash dhe pushojnë 18 frëngji pushkësh. Një ndër hyrjet e saj është hyrja në anën e Lagjes Dunavat dhe përbën atë që quhet Porta e Vezirit. Referuar studjuesit Karaiskaj, që ka bërë intepretimin e saj, Rruga që të çon tek ajo kalon anës murrit rrethues të Kalasë, i cili me frëngjitë e tij, është i vetmi mjet mbrojtjeje për këtë portë. Kthina e brendshme e saj përbëhet nga një korridor i gjerë i mbuluar ne qemere dhe ka formën e shkronjës L. Ai të çon në drejtim të galerisë qëndrore të Kalasë. Ndërtimi arkitektonik ka përfshirë edhe galeri të nëndheshme, të cilat të çonin në të gjitha drejtimet e Kalasë. Harqet dhe galeritë e brendshme e shtonin fortësinë dhe rezistencën e Kalasë në tërësi dhe ajo që është më e rëndësishmja e mbronin prej goditjeve nga sipër. Veç anës fortifikuese, kalaja ka dhe vlera të mirëfillta kulturore. Këtë mund ta ndiesh duke vizituar mjediset e saj të brëndshme dhe të jashtme. Vlerat kulturore të saj shikohen se krahas madhështisë, ajo brenda ka edhe shumë finesë. Mjeshtërit janë munduar, që ajo mos të ishte e vrazhdë, përpara finesës së qytetit në përgjithësi. Ka një dorë të mirë, që ka ndërtuar qemerët, harqet dhe të gjithë elementët e tjerë arkitektonikë të kështjellës në vetvete. Dhe, kjo është kaq e vërtetë, saqë prej fundit të viteve 60, Kalaja, do të shërbente edhe si një Muzeum për Armët. Ndërsa, Kalaja ka pasur dhe namin e saj ogurzi. Deri në vitin 1968, atje ka qenë dhe burgu famëkeq i qytetit, që njihej me emrin Shtatë penxheret. Ai do të zhvendosej në të njëjtin vit, kur do të fillonin festivalet foklorikë.

***
Po të soditësh Gjirokastrën, patjetër do të kesh parasysh Kalanë. Kadareja i drejtohet shpesh. Jo vetëm ai, në fakt të gjithë gjirokastritët i drejtohen shpesh. Çdo përfytyrim i tyre lidhet patjetër me Kalanë. Ajo është nëna e të gjithëve, që i mbronte nga e keqja, që u jepte lirinë. Të pafundme, do të mbeten imazhet, që na sjellë Kadareja, përmes fjalëve të veprës së tij. Dhe, vërtetë, muret, bedenat, kulla e Sahatit brënda saj janë vetë pulsi i Gjirokastrës. Ja pse shumë prej banorëve e tregojnë historinë legjendare të saj si një histori të vërtetë. Ndërsa, artistët popullorë e përjetësojnë me tingujt, vallet dhe të gjithë foklorin e tyre.
Ose më dhimbshëm, çdo gur i humbur i Kalasë, është rrjedhje e vetë qytetit të vjetër.

***

Kalaja, si histori e lidhur me qytetin e Gjirokastrës, përmendet për herë të parë si qytet dhe Kështjellë në vitin 1336. Në këto vite, ajo ishte qendra e feudalëve shqiptarë Zenevisë. Më vonë, gjatë sundimit të Gjin Bue Shpatës, ajo u përfshi në Despotatin e Epirit. E megjithatë historianë të ndryshëm mendojnë së egzistenca e Kalasë së gurtë është më e hershme. Sipas tyre, Kalaja ka patur dy faza ndërtimi, të cilat lidhen me periudhën para dhe pas Pashallëkut të Janinës dhe fortesave të Ali Pashë Tepelenës. Nga Kalaja mesjetare, ajo e para pushtimit të Ali Pashës, ruhen vetëm pak gjurmë pasi muret janë veshur deri në lartësi nga ndërtimet e reja. Ndërsa, kullat pjesërisht janë rrënuar dhe ripershtatur. Sipas kronikanit turk, Çelebiu, i cili vizitoi qytetin më 1672:  Kalaja ishte ndërtuar në kohë të moçme. Krejt prej guri të gdhendur. Në mes të Kalasë ndodhej një rrugë e gjerë me drejtim lindje-perëndim, në të dy anët e së cilës ndodheshin 200 shtëpi. Ajo kishte dy porta hekuri me nga tri palë dyer dhe një hendek 100 hapa të gjatë dhe 200 hapa të gjerë midis Namasgjahut dhe fortesës. Ndersa të tri anët e tjera nuk kishin nevojë për hendek pasi janë përrenj natyrorë. Në vitin 1417, Kalaja u pushtua nga turqit pas një rrethimi te gjatë. Me kalimin e viteve, ajo filloi të luajë gradualisht rolin e një kështjelle për qëndrimin e sunduesit dhe garnizonit të qytetit. Në vitin 1812, Kalaja e Gjirokastrës u pushtua nga Ali Pashë Tepelena, i cili filloi rindërtimin e saj. Rindërtimi i Kalasë, i një saraji dhe i disa godinave anekse, u bë me një ngutësi aq të madhe sa të gjitha punimet u kryen brenda një viti e gjysmë. Kalaja përmbante përveç barakave për vendosjen e një garnizoni prej 5 mijë ushtarësh, magazina të shumta nëntokësore që ishin llogarittur mirë për sigurimin e municioneve dhe ushqimeve të nevojshme. Kronikat e kohës përmendin se vetëm për ndërtimin e vendqëndrimit të Ali Pashës, një kullë pranë këndit juglindor, punuan 1500 vetë. Me rënien e Pashallëkut të Janinës, Kalaja do të humbiste shkëlqimin e saj. Në vitet e luftës së Parë dhe të Dytë Botërore, ajo do të shërbente si vendstrehim për banorët e qytetit për tu mbrojtur nga bombardimet e ajrore. Ndërsa, në vitet e para të diktaturës komuniste, në hapësirat e Kalasë do të ndërtoheshin qelitë e burgut të njohura si  Shtatë penxheret.


Ben Andoni per "Prestige"

----------


## pekomeri

po eshte e vertete qe kjo kala eshte nje perle e vertete me vlera shume te medha historike,kulturore.Nje trashigimi e madhe e ketij populli te vuajtur.Do te ishte ne nderin e kesaj qeverie dhe te bashkise te qytetit qe kjo pasuri te mos shkaterohej.Kur bera ndryshimin e logos te skenes se festivalit te ketij viti) pasi jam realizuesi i skenes te festivalit foklorik te vitit 2000) Pashe qe uji i shiut kishte pushtuar te gjithe kalane.Me ka ardhur shume keq per gjendjen e saj dhe uroj qe ky shtet te veje dore sa seshte vone.

----------


## Dito

Kam degjuar se eshte marre ne mbrojtjen e UNESCO-s por deri tani asnje investim per ta mbrojtur kete perle shqiptare. Kush ka informacion me teper jam kurioz te di cbehet per restaurimin e saj pasi vlerat e saj jane unikale ne ballkan.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Odeon Nga cfare axhansi e ke kete lajm?????

Asgje nuk behet ne kete shtet per te rregulluar vendet historike apo arkeologjike. A ka ndonje tender apo show ku te financoje edhe ajo kompania jote!!!!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_ Korrik 19, 2005_    


_Intervista/ Flet studiuesi i mirënjohur, hartues i dosjes së qytetit muze për në UNESCO_  

*Riza: Shpëtimi i Gjirokastrës fillon tani 
"Gjendja është kritike. Kërkohet seriozitet nga qeveria"*  

_Admirina Peçi_


Emin Riza prej vitesh është marrë me hartimin e dosjes së Gjirokastrës për në UNESCO. Përfshirja e qytetit muze në listën e pasurive botërore, mbrojtur prej UNESCO-s, është për të një lajm i madh e i rëndësishëm. Kur kjo gjë u vendos në sesionin e 29-të të Komitetit të Trashëgimisë Botërore, të premten më 15 korrik në Durban të Afrikës së Jugut, studiuesi Riza ishte në Prishtinë. Në kryeqendrën e Kosovës punon prej disa muajsh, që nga shtatori i vitit të shkuar. Nuk është atje për ndonjë projekt të Tiranës. Prej 10 muajsh punon si këshilltar i ministrit të Kulturës në Kosovë për monumentet e Kulturës. Një ditë pas publikimit të lajmit mbi Gjirokastrën, studiuesi Emin Riza në këtë intervistë telefonike për Gazetën tregon rrugën e projektit për përfshirjen e Gjirokastrës në UNESCO, gjendjen kritike të saj, pozicionin që duhet të mbajë qeveria shqiptare për ta mbajtur qytetin muze nën mbrojtjen e UNESCO-s, dhe të gjitha pikat e vështira që një monument i Europës të përshihet nën këtë kujdes botëror.

Jeni autori i përgatitjes së dosjes "Gjirokastra" për në UNESCO, e cila u fut më në fund në listën e pasurive botërore. Ka qenë e vështirë kjo rrugë?
Përgatitja e dosjes së Gjirokastrës ka pasur shumë probleme, sepse përfshirja e monumenteve në pasurinë botërore është vështirësuar shumë vitet e fundit, për vendet europiane. Në vendet e Europës ka një numër të madh objektesh dhe, në një barazshpërndarje për gjitha kontinentet, Europa shihet rigorozisht nga UNESCO. Por edhe për faktin se Gjirokastra nuk ishte një monument i vetëm, por një qytet i tërë, hartimi i dosjes ka hasur në disa vështirësi, të cilat u kaluan. Unë vetë kam shkuar në UNESCO dhe kam ndërhyrë për ta pranuar. Jam i bindur se vlerat e Gjirokastrës janë të atilla që vetvetiu duhet të përfshiheshin në listën e pasurive botërore. 

Cilat janë fillimet e tentativave që Gjirokastra të futej nën mbrojtjen e UNESCO-s?
Në finalizimin e këtij projekti janë disa persona që kanë kontribuar. E ndër të parët është Gani Strazimiri, i cili në vitin 1961 me iniciativën e tij bëri që Gjirokastra të shpallej Qytet Muze. Por një meritë të madhe ka edhe shkrimtari Ismail Kadare, i cili e riktheu vëmendjen tek ky Qytet Muze. Pasi bëmë kërkesën e parë në UNESCO, në vitin 1990, procedurat u prenë në mes për shkak të trazirave që ndodhën në Shqipëri. Por Kadare e ringriti këtë çështje dhe UNESCO kërkoi të ripërsërisim kërkesën. Nga ky moment, dosja e Gjirokastrës rinisi nga e para, pasi edhe kërkesat ishin shumë më rigoroze. Por në këtë iniciativë meritë të madhe ka edhe Tatjana Gjonaj, përfaqësuese e Shqipërisë në UNESCO, e cila ka bërë maksimumin për të kaluar edhe pengesa të karakterit formal e për të përfunduar me sukses kërkesa shqiptare. Më tej, emrat e kontribuesve do të ishin të shumtë, por unë po mjaftohem me kaq.

Në këtë moment është me interes të qartësohet gjendja e reale e këtij qyteti, i cili në media është trajtuar gjithnjë si "në buzëgreminë". Në ç'shkallë rrezikshmërie ndodhet?
Është në një pikë tejet kritike. Por është detyrë e qeverisë shqiptare t'i mbrojë monumentet, e veçanërisht Qytetin Muze të Gjirokastrës. Edhe në kohën e diktaturës, kur kushtet ekonomike ishin të vështira, kishte shumë kujdes për monumentet në të gjithë Shqipërinë. Ndërsa sot të gjitha qeveritë që e kanë drejtuar vendin tonë, që pas '90-ës, nuk kanë treguar kujdesin e duhur. Realisht sot janë të gjitha mundësitë, që ne shqiptarët t'i mbrojmë monumentet dhe sidomos Gjirokastrën. Shumat që kërkohen për restaurimin e Gjirokastrës janë plotësisht të mundshme të gjenden në buxhetin e shtetit. Ngjan si irritim, por gjendja e monumenteve në Shqipëri është vërtet në pikën më kritike dhe kjo jo për faj të specialistëve. Specialistët shqiptarë janë në gjendje t'u përgjigjen të gjitha kërkesave tekniko-shkencore që paraqet Qyteti Muze i Gjirokastrës.

A lidhet gjendja kritike dhe me pakujdesinë e pandjeshmërinë e disa pronarëve aktualë ndaj objekteve monument kulture?
Në rastin e Gjirokastrës nuk mund të lihet pa lavdëruar kontributi i shkëlqyer i banorëve të Gjirokastrës. Ata e kanë mbrojtur me dashuri e përkushtim qytetin e tyre. Ka vërtet disa shkelës, por ata nuk mund ta dëmtojnë këtë kontribut të madh të qytetarëve. Shkelësit të vihen përpara ligjit e gjithçka do të shkojë mirë.

Cila do të jetë e ardhmja e Gjirokastrës, pas përfshirjes së saj në listën e pasurive botërore?
Pas mbrojtjes së UNESCO-s, jam i bindur se qeveria shqiptare duhet të sensibilizohet për detyrimet e saj. Sepse pikërisht ne shqiptarët do ta mbrojmë Gjirokastrën. Por shumë organizata ndërkombëtare dhe organizma shtetërorë të huaj, tani që Gjirokastra e ka vulën e vlerave të saj nga një institucion prestigjioz si UNESCO, me siguri që do ta drejtojnë vëmendjen edhe ndaj Gjirokastrës. E nëse qeveria shqiptare nuk tregon kujdesin e duhur, ata mund të mos tregojnë zellin e duhur në këtë drejtim. Por jam i bindur se brenda pesë vjetësh Gjirokastra do të dalë nga kjo gjendje, e cila nuk është aspak e mirë, sepse që nga '90-ta e deri më sot pothuajse nuk është bërë asgjë në Gjirokastër, ndërkohë që më parë restauroheshin çdo vit 30 deri 35 banesa.

Jeni optimist për të ardhmen e këtij qyteti muze, që tashmë është pasuri botërore?
Po, jam optimist për të ardhmen e Gjirokastrës dhe do të luftojmë për të. Të gjithë ne specialistët e kemi detyrë të luftojmë pranë organeve kompetente, që të kushtohet kujdesi i duhur për këtë qendër të rëndësishme të trashëgimisë sonë kulturore.

Gazeta Shqiptare.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Të Blertët: i Japim Gjirokastrës konsulencë ekspertësh*


_Re.ku_

Lidhja e Blertë Shqiptare përshëndet vendimin e marrë më 15 korrik nga Komiteti i Trashëgimisë Kulturore Botërore për pranimin e qytetit muze të Gjirokastrës në listën e Unesco-s. Mbrojtja, zhvillimi dhe promovimi i vlerave tona kulturore e historike është një ndër çështjet themelore të të Blertëve pasi për ne këto vlera janë burime shumë të rëndësishme për zhvillimin ekonomik, social e politik në radhë të parë të trevave të cilave ato u përkasin, por edhe në nivel kombëtar,- thuhet në deklaratën e djeshme të LBSH-së, forcës më të re politike në vend. Për fat të keq, disa nga monumentet e historisë dhe të kulturës së qytetit të Gjirokastrës tashmë nuk ekzistojnë më pasi ato nuk i rezistuan dot kohës dhe indiferencës së institucioneve përkatëse që duhej të kujdeseshin për ruajtjen dhe mirëmbajtjen e tyre. 
Pjesa tjetër ka kohë që ndodhet në pragun e rrënimit. Të Blertët e shohin marrjen e statusit të ri të Gjirokastrës si ringjallje e shpresës që do të thotë hapje e perspektivës drejt sektorëve të rëndësishëm të ekonomisë së këtij qyteti si turizmi, artizanati, si dhe sektorin e shërbimeve dhe të gjitha degëve që një qytet i tillë ka të gjitha gjasat ti ofrojë nëpërmjet atyre që edhe Unesco- i vlerësoi si trashëgimi e njerëzimit. LBSH nuk mbetet vetëm tek ekoja e këtij lajmi të gëzuar. Konkretisht ajo do të kërkojë përpilimin e një strategjie të qartë zhvillimi të monumenteve të këtij qyteti, përfshirjen e të gjitha institucione përkatëse, e komunitetit dhe aftësisë artistike dhe krijuese të tij. Për të Blertët rasti i Gjirokastrës ka një vlerë të tillë sa energjia që do të konsumohet për të do të jetë provë se çduhet bërë dhe si duhet operuar edhe me të tjera qendra të rëndësishme të trashëgimisë sonë kulturore dhe për këtë kjo forcë pretendon të jetë aktive për mbrojtjen, restaurimin, vlerësimin maksimal dhe zhvillimin e duhur të potencialit turistik. Të Blertët janë të gatshëm të përfshihen me konsulencë profesionale të ekspertëve të vet, me mbështetje të gjithanshme të institucioneve përkatëse dhe do të jetë e përkushtuar ndaj pasurive të rralla kulturore që paraardhësit tanë na kanë lënë,- thuhet në deklaratën e partisë Lidhja e Blertë Shqiptare. 

19/07/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulture.Shekulli.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Sh_tëpia madhështore e Zekatëve e gëzoi investimin e reastaurimit dhe vizitorët vetëm për një ditë._ 

*Zekatët jetëshkurtër*


_Entela Bani_

Gjirokastër - Që të shkosh në njërën prej shtëpive më karakteristike gjirokastrite, apo siç njihen ndryshe edhe si kulla, në atë të Zekatëve, duhet të ngjitesh gati-gati në pikën më të lartë të qytetit. Rruga që të çon në lagjen “Palorto”, ku ndodhet kjo shtëpi, e shpallur monument kulture i kategorisë së parë, prej gati katër dekadash është e ngushtë, e pashtruar dhe në një gjendje të mjerueshme. Porta e parë e saj, shtëpia ka dy oborre dhe dy porta dalëse e një tjetër lidhëse, qëndron e hapur dhe çdo gjë duket më e bukur nën rrezet e dobëta të diellit të tetorit. 
I pari që të pret është një ndër trashëgimtarët më të rinj të kësaj familjeje sa të vjetër gjirokastrite, aq edhe të madhe. Ruzhdi Zeko të shoqëron në atë pjesë të banesës që prej vitesh qëndron e mbyllur. Gjithçka ka rënë në qetësi të thellë, ndërsa dryni i portës hyrëse në fillim bën ca “naze”. Ia beh e para era e lagësht e gëlqeres. 
Shtëpia e Zekatëve është ndërtuar nga njëri prej agallarëve të Gjirokastrës, Beqir Zeko, rreth 300 vjet më parë në kohën e Ali Pashë Tepelenës, në formën e një kulle, me funksion të dyfishtë, për t’u strehuar dhe për t’u mbrojtur. Ajo ruan të gjithë elementët e një banese karakteristike gjirokastrite. Banesa që shquan për kompozimin e hedhur në lartësi, pamjen kryesore monumentale dhe karakterin e dalluar mbrojtës, megjithë moshën, ruan në gjendje shumë të mirë elementët arkitektonikë dhe konstruktive origjinalë. Njihet gjithashtu edhe si shtëpia ku janë realizuar skena të filmave të ndryshëm artistikë. I fundit ishte “Dasma e Sakos”. “Janë luajtuar kaq shumë filma këtu sa nuk ua mbaj mend titujt”, thotë Ruzhdiu. 
Të shumtë janë edhe trashëgimtarët shpërndarë në të katër anët e globit. Në shtëpinë e Zekatëve nuk mungojnë vizitat e turistëve të huaj ndër vite si dhe të personaliteteve të lartë. Të fundmit ishin princesha e Jordanisë, presidenti i Republikës Alfred Moisiu dhe zëvendëspresidenti i UNESCO-s. 

*Në brendësi*

Prej gati 300 vjetësh shtëpia ka thuajse të njëjtën pamje. Në krahun e majtë të korridorit të katit të parë ndodhet ajo që në shtëpitë karakteristike gjirokastrite njihet me emrin “kubeja”, një dhomë e gjatë dhe e ngushtë që është kthyer në njëfarë depoje. “Në kohën e luftës në këtë dhomë janë strehuar 160 vetë. Pasi pastrohej nga gratë, shtroheshin dyshekët në shesh dhe aty kemi qëndruar për ditë me radhë”,- tregon Ruzhdiu. Një palë shkallë të çojnë në katin e dytë të shtëpisë ku përveç korridorit në të dy krahët e shtëpisë ndodhen dhomat e tjera, të ndërtuara pothuajse me të njëjtin stil. Nuk mungojnë as frëngjitë, të shfrytëzuara në kohë lufte. 
Në katin e tretë, ndodhet dhoma e madhe apo ndryshe “oda e miqve”, një dhomë mjaft e bukur dhe ballkoni, nga i cili qyteti i Gjirokastrës dhe fushat përreth i ke në pëllëmbë të dorës. “Beqir Zeko, njëri prej agallarëve të Gjirokastrës, i cili ishte ai që ndërtoi këtë shtëpi, çdo mëngjes, ndërsa pinte kafenë në këtë peizazh të mrekullueshëm shihte mjaft mirë edhe arat e tij që ndodheshin atje tej. Në fillim shtëpia ka qenë e rrethuar me mure të lartë që bashkë me konstruktin i jepnin shtëpisë pamjen e një kështjelle të vërtetë, megjithëse të vogël në përmasa. Por muret u prishën pas shtetëzimit”,- sqaron më tej Ruzhdiu. Të ulur në ballkonin e shtëpisë ai sqaron se përveç funksionit për të cilin u ndërtua për gati 30 vjet, shtëpia shërbeu si muze. “Familja jonë së bashku me dy familje të tjera, gjithsej 13 vetë, kemi jetuar në këtë pjesë të shtëpisë deri në vitin 1968, atëherë kur u shtetëzua dhe u kthye në muze. Dy familjet e tjera u larguan nga Gjirokastra, ndërsa familja ime u vendos në pjesën tjetër, e cila kishte shërbyer si vend grumbullimi për ushqimet e dimrit. Për 9 muaj u rindërtua banesa ku u vendosëm ne, dhe na ka kushtuar atë kohë 220 mijë lekë, që do të thotë se e kemi shlyer deri në ditën që dolëm në pension. Pas shtetëzimit shtëpia u kthye në muze etnografik dhe ishte e mrekullueshme, pas mobilimit të plotë të saj, deri në ndërrimin e sistemeve, kur edhe u vodh nga kusarët. Më tej në vitin 1993, komisioni i kthimit të pronave na e dha sërish shtëpinë dhe që prej atij viti e deri në 2004 ka qëndruar e mbyllur”. 

*Oda e miqve*

Është e vetmja dhomë e shtëpisë “e mobiluar” pas restaurimit. Një dhomë shumë e madhe me përmasa 11x4m, ku përveç tavaneve të gdhendur, oxhakut të mrekullueshëm, dritareve me xhama me ngjyra ka edhe piktura murale. “Dikur kjo ka qenë një dhomë shumë e bukur. Ka pasur në pjesën ballore të pikturuar një xhami, sa të madhe aq edhe të bukur, por që u prish gjatë luftës, nga një predhë që goditi shtëpinë. Prej asaj kohe nuk u pikturua më”,- thotë Ruzhdiu. Tani, në odën ku dikur bëheshin të gjitha dasmat, gëzimet e priteshin miqtë, ndodhen minderet, gjithsej 12, të mbushur me sfungjer, disa jastëkë, një tavolinë mesi e sjellë nga të zotët e shtëpisë. Bashkë me perdet dhe mbulesat, të gjitha janë sjellë në Ditët e Trashëgimisë Kulturore nga muzeu etnografik. Kur e pyesim Ruzhdiun se përse është mobiluar vetëm një nga dhomat, na përgjigjet se në fillim të ndërhyrjeve u premtua që do të mobilohej gjithë shtëpia, ndërsa të vetmet mobilje që ndodhen aty brenda e që janë minderet janë bërë së fundmi me porosi në një firmë private gjirokastrite. “Nuk janë artistikë, janë thjesht mindere të mbushur me sfungjer. Nëse shtëpia nuk mobilohet, atëherë do përpiqemi ne si trashëgimtarë me mundësitë tona të pakta ta bëjmë këtë gjë”.
Financimi i fondacionit “Pacard” bëri të mundur ndërhyrjen restauruese e cila u realizua në dy faza. Në fazën e parë, e cila u krye vitin e kaluar e që kushtoi 4 milionë lekë të rinj, u rikonstruktua çatia, pjesët e jashtme, tri portat e jashtme, bordurat prej druri në pjesën e kameriesë, ndërsa në fazën e dytë, që përfundoi vetëm një muaj më parë, me një investim prej 15 milionë lekësh u bë ndërhyrja në pjesët e brendshme, tavanet e gdhendura, pikturat murale etj. “Punimet e brendshme u kryen nga specialistë të ardhur nga Tirana, kurse ato të jashtme nga Drejtoria e Monumenteve të Kulturës këtu në Gjirokastër. Përveç këtyre, na kanë thënë që do rregullohet edhe rruga, por nuk e dimë sesa do mbahet ky premtim”,- thekson Ruzhdiu. 

*Sërish muze etnografik*

Pritet që shtëpia e Zekatëve të kthehet sërish në muze etnografik për rrethin e Gjirokastrës. Por kjo deklaratë e bërë publike disa kohë më parë nga kryetari i Bashkisë së qytetit, Flamur Bime, nuk po gjen zbatim. Ndërkohë pronarët e kanë pritur mirë këtë propozim, pasi ata janë të interesuar që shtëpia të kthehet në muze. “Në këtë mënyrë edhe ne do kemi të ardhura nga qeraja që do marrim nga shteti, edhe shtëpia do të mbahet mirë. Me këtë rast do rregullohet edhe rruga për vizitorët”,- thotë trashëgimtari i Zekatëve. 
Ndërkaq, në pritje të implementimit të projekteve të sipërpërmendura, shtëpia e Zekatëve vazhdon të qëndrojë hijerëndë në faqen ballore të qytetit, e kyçur. 

Shekulli.

P.S E jema e Enverit, *Teto Gjulua*, ishte mbese nga Zekatet.

pps.

Do te doja te shtoja se kam degjuar nga miqte e mi gjirokastrite qe nje pjese eketyre ristrukturimeve jane bere sa per te kaluar rradhen dhe me nje cilesi te dobet, gjithashtu pa marre fare lejen e pronareve :(

----------


## FLORIRI

Kam ca kujtime ne ate vend qe....:)

Por po shkaterrohet shteti nuk e rruan

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Babametot dhe Babaramot, kthimi i dyte ne identitet* 

_E Premte, 28 Tetor 2005_ 

_Perfundon faza e dyte e kthimit ne identitet te shtepive te gurta te Babametos dhe Babaramos_ 

_Blerim KORE_ 

_Ka perfunduar puna e restauratoreve per rikthimin ne identitet te mureve te gurta te banesave karakteristike te Babametos dhe Babaramos ne qytetin e Gjirokastres. Skelat e ngritura nga restauratoret qendruan tre muaj ne muret e gurta te ketyre dy banesave si element i projekteve restauruese te dy shtepive, te cilat perbejne nje pjese te vyer te trashegimise arkitektonike dhe kulturore te Gjirokastres. Nderkohe specialistet restauratoret pohojne se "duhen edhe 7 milion leke te tjera per perfundimin e plote te projekteve restauruese ne te dyja banesat"._ 

*Restaurohen Babametot* 

Fale nje fondi prej 5 milion lekesh akorduar nga Instituti i Monumenteve te Kultures u be e mundur nje nderhyrje tjeter restauruese ne mjediset e gurta te shtepise se gurte te Babametove. "Vitin e kaluar restauratoret nderhyn ne njerin prej mureve kryesore te shtepise, ne nje pjese te catise se gurte dhe ambjenteve te brendshme", pohon per "Korrieri"-n arkitekti Agron Doraci, "nderkohe qe projekti i ketij viti synoi restaurimin e plote te catise prej guri, nderhyje ne disa prej dhomave te brendshme te baneses si dhe rikonstruksionin e fasades se gurte". Punimet u perqendruan ne catine e gurte te baneses, e cila kap nje siperfaqe prej 500 metra katror. "Sipas projektit catia me pllaka guri dhe bazamenti mbajtes i saj prej druri u ndertuan te rinj", vijon arkitekti Doraci. Pas perfundimit te kesaj pjese te projektit restauratoret realizuan nderhyrje restauruese ne disa prej punimeve prej guri dhe druri ne dhomat e brendshme te shtepise, rikonstruksionin e disa oxhaqeve karakteristike etj. Shtepia e Babametos perben nje nder ndertimet me tipike te baneses karakteristike gjirokastrite. Ajo ngrihet fare prane Pazarit karakteristik te qytetit nderkohe qe ne profilin e saj arkitektonik jane te gershetuara punimet ne gur, dru etj. Vete pozicioni i saj ne qender te zones karakteristike dhe fare prane mureve te gurte te Kalase ben qe kjo banese te jete mjaft e kerkuar per tu vizituar nga turistet e huaj dhe vendas. 

*Restaurohen Babaramot* 

Punimet restauruese ne shtepine karakteristike te Babaramove ne qytetin e Gjirokastres kane shenuar perfundimin e tyre. Kjo banese karakterstike gjirokastrite u be pjese e nje projekti restaurues financuar nga Instituti i Monumenteve te Kultures. Nepermjet nje fondi prej 3 milion lekesh u arrit kthimi ne identitet i disa prej mjediseve te gurta te kesaj shtepie. Banesa, e cila ndodhet ne lagjen "Palorto" perben nje nder arritjet me origjinale te arkitektures te banesave karakteristike gjirokastrite. Harqet e gurta, catia karakteristike, punimet ne dru dhe gur jane disa prej elementeve me tipike te realizuar nga mjeshtrat gjirokastrite ne ndertimin e shtepise. "Restaurimi kishte si qellim rikonstruksionin e nje pjese te mureve mbajtese, harqeve te gurte ne pjesen kryesore te baneses, oborrit karakteristik te shtruar me pllaka guri etj", pohon arkitekti Agron Doraci. 

Restauratoret nderhyne edhe ne ambjentet e brendshme te shtepise kryesisht ne oxhaket dhe shkallaret e gurta, ndertimet ne dru etj. Edhe gjate vitit te kaluar shtepia e Babaramove ka qene pjese e projekteve restauruese, duke bere te mundur kthimin ne identitet te kesaj banese me vlera te vecanta historike dhe arkitektonike. 

*Nevojiten edhe 7 milion leke* 

Por specialistet restauratore nuk e kane cilesuar te perfunduar kthimin plotesisht ne identitet te dy banesave te gurta. Sipas arkitektik Agron Doraci do te ishte ne interes te zhvillimit te turizmit kulturor, qe banesa e Babaramos dhe ajo e Babametos te ktheheshin plotesisht ne identitet. "Ne vazhdim te projektit te sapoperfunduar - pohon arkitekti Doraci - do te ishte e udhes qe te pakten te niste restaurimi i fasadave, dritareve karakteristike dhe suvatimeve te jashme ne te dyja banesat". Sipas preventivit te hartuar nga restauratoret behet fjale per nje buxhet me vlere 7 milion leke. 

*Babametot, banesa e vizituar nga VIP-at* 

Shtepia e gurte e Babametos, e cila ndodhet fare prane Pazarit karakteristik, ka qene nje nder shtepite gjirokastrite me te vizituara nga personat VIP, jo vetem shqiptare, por edhe te huaj. Gjate viteve te fundit mjaft drejtues te larte te shtetit dhe qeverise shqiptare, si dhe personalitete te huaja kane ndjekur nga afer punimet restauruese ne kete banese, duke admiruar njekohesisht edhe mjeshterine e gurgdhendesve gjirokastrite, te cilet lartesuan muret e gurta te kesaj shtepie. Shtepia e Babaramos eshte perfshire ne axhenden e vizitave ne Gjirokaster te Presidentit te Republikes Alfred Moisiu, ish-Kryeministrit Fatos Nano, Princeshes se Jordanise, perfaqesuesve te UNESCO-s etj. Te pranishem ne mjediset e kesaj shtepie kane qene me dhjetra personalitete vendas dhe te huaj te cilet kane qene pjese e grupeve te vizitave ne qytetin e gurte. 

Korrieri.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*SHPETONI GJIROKASTREN* 


_Daniel Renton*_

Kur në korrik, Gjirokastra, u bë qendra e dytë shqiptare në Trashëgiminë Botërore të UNESCO-s, ajo u bashkua me një klub elitar. Klubi ndërkombëtar i qendrave të trashëgimisë botërore ka 812 qendra në të gjithë botën, dhe në lidhje me rëndësinë e trashëgimisë botërore, ai është ekuivalenti kulturor i Forbes Rich List. Kjo do të thotë që Gjirokastra ndodhet, midis qendrave më të rëndësishme botërore, bashkë me Dubrovnikun në Kroaci, Stonehenge në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar, me murin e madh në Kinë etj.
Sidoqoftë, ndërkohë që, padyshim kjo është një arritje e madhe, regjistrimi në UNESCO nuk do t'i zgjidhë problemet se saj dhe as do t'i japë një çek të bardhë për të ndrequr dekada të tëra neglizhimi. Në fakt, e vertetë është gjendja e kundërt. Tani, detyrimin të gjejë fonde për ta restauruar dhe mirëmbajtur Gjirokastrën, sipas kritereve të qendrës së trashëgimisë botërore të UNESCO-s, e ka qeveria. Regjistrimi i UNESCO-s është një medalje nderi dhe ajo është e mirë për turizmin, por kjo nuk nënkupton para të fituara lehtë. Kjo do të thotë se Gjirokastra u bashkua me një klub elitar - por si shumica e klubeve elitare - ai kërkon standarte të larta nga anëtarët e tij. 
Detyra do të jetë shumë e madhe. Çdo njeri, që jeton në Gjirokastër, ose që e ka vizituar kohët e fundit, do ta dijë se qyteti i bukur otoman, i mbërthyer në anë te luginës së Drinos, është në një gjendje të dëshpëruar. Në çdo stinë me shi, gjithnjë e më shumë shtëpi, kulla otomane të fortifikuara, që përfaqësojnë arkitekturën e jashtëzakonshme të këtij qyteti tregtar, rrëzohen poshtë brinjës së kodrës. Nga 51 ndërtesa të kategorisë A, që përbëjnë zemrën e Qendrës së Trashëgimisë Botërore të UNESCO-s, 20% rrezikohen seriozisht që të rrënohen; pjesa tjetër ka nevojë për restaurim. Ndërkohë nervi ekonomik i qytetit, me ndertimet e reja, që kanë mbirë si kërpudhat, pas rënies së komunizmit, ka zbritur poshtë kodrës dhe jeta po shuhet në zemrën historike të qytetit.
Shtëpive gjirokastrite iu kanë mbetur pak vite për të shpëtuar. Kur çatitë e gurta rrënohen, punimet delikate ne dru, punimet në suva dhe afreskët e pikturuar dëmtohen me shpejtësi të tillë sa nuk riparohen dot më dhe shpenzimet e restaurimit arrijne te tilla shifra qe behen financiarisht të pamundura. Atehere, Statusi i Qendrës së Trashëgimisë Botërore të UNESCO-s, nuk do të ketë asnje kuptim!
Në vitet 1980, në Atelienë e Institutit të Monumenteve të Kulturës të Gjirokastrës, numëroheshin të punësuar 120 vetë. Çdo vit, këtyre mjeshtrave artizanë u kërkohej të restauronin dhe të mbanin në këmbë 30 shtëpi të arkitekturës otomane në mënyrë që qyteti të ishte në një gjëndje konstante restaurimi dhe rinovimi. Ndoshta dukej më mirë se në çdo kohë të historisë së tij. Sot, në Drejtorinë Rajonale të Institutit të Monumenteve, (jo për fajin e tij) gjenden të punësuar vetëm 12 njerëz. A nuk do të ishte një ironi e trishtuar në se Gjirokastra e vjetër do të rrënohej tani, mbasi mbijetoi dhe lulëzoi nën sundimin e Enver Hoxhës, shkatërruesi i kaq shumë monumenteve të tjera historike.
Pamja e përgjithshme është ajo e mungesës së skajshme të financimit dhe të neglizhimit. Shumë prej mjeshtrave që e mirëmbanin Gjirokastrën, tani kanë emigruar jashtë shtetit. Nga kjo hemoragji e trurit të mjeshtrave shqiptarë ka përfituar Italia dhe Greqia, qyteza dhe qytete si Metsovo dhe Venecia. Mjeshtërit shqiptarë çmohen shumë - ata sjellin mjeshtëritë e vjetra te Rilindjes me një çmim më të lirë se sa homologët e tyre europianë.
Por si ta shpëtojmë Gjirokastrën në kaq pak kohë të mbetur? Ajo që nevojitet është një vendim i prerë nga qeveria e re për ta bërë shpëtimin e qytetit historik një përparësi imediate. Kjo ndërmarrje duhet të vijë tani, jo pas tre vitesh kur do të jetë tepër vonë. Qeveria e mëparshme premtoi se do vepronte vitin e kaluar kur shumë shtëpi u rrëzuan në motin e lagësht të dimrit. Pak është bërë, e duket se premtimi për fonde, (kam dëgjuar se një million dollarë ishin menduar për restaurimin e ndërtesave nga ana e Ministrit të mëparshëm të Kulturës) ose humbi diku në rrëmujën e ndërlikuar të burokracisë shqiptare, ose është shpenzuar jo në mënyrën e duhur. Nevojitet një asistencë afatgjatë nga qeveria për të ndihmuar Institutin e Monumenteve, për të inkurajuar kontraktuesit specialistë privatë dhe për t'i bërë pronarët vendorë që të fillojnë vetë rinovimin. Duhet një paketë qeveritare subvencionimesh; kredi të buta; blerje të detyrueshme nga ana e shtetit në rast se pronarët nuk kanë dëshirë të ndërhyjnë; dhe heqje taksash për subjektet që do ofrojnë donacione bamirësie për shpëtimin e qytetit.
Nevojitet krijimi i një "Fushate për Shpëtimin e Gjirokastrës" që të funksionojë në plan menaxhimi për qytetin historik; të asistojë Institutin e Monumenteve për të rritur ndërgjegjësimin; që tu jepet ndihmë dhe këshillim pronarëve të shtëpive; të nxisë mbledhjen e fondeve nga donatorë të huaj dhe fonde ndërkombëtare dhe të rritet profili i qytetit për turizmin. Fushata Shpëtoni Venecian ka honorare dhe miliarderë në të gjithë botën që mbledhin fonde për të shpëtuar La Serenissima. Gjirokastra ka nevojë për të njejtën gjë  njerëzit e shquar të Shqipërisë brenda dhe jashtë vendit, duhet të ngrihen dhe të bashkërendojnë përpjekjet e tyre në këtë drejtim. Ka disa rreze drite  mund të shpëtohet ende qyteti nga që deputeti i zonës, Ministri i ri i Ekonomisë Genc Ruli vjen nga Gjirokastra dhe që Drejtoresha jashtëzakonisht e përkushtuar e Monumenteve të Kulturës, Edlira Çaushi është vetë konservuese afresku dhe kohët e fundit ka kontribuar për rinovimin e shtëpisë së famshme të Zekatëve. Istituti i Shkencave Shoqërore Packard  punëdhënësi im kohët e fundit ka përfunduar një projekt madhor për restaurimin e "shtëpisë së Zekatevë", një shtëpi-kullë, e fortifikuar, e arkitekturës otomane në krye të qytetit. Projekti një vjeçar, me restaurimin e plotë të kësaj ndërtese madhështore me punimet e saj të ndërlikuara në dru dhe suva dhe pikturën murale, ka dhënë një mesazh shprese nëpër qytet. Ai ka treguar se mjeshtëritë tradicionale mund të gjenden ende, dhe se këto ndërtesa të mrekullueshmem, mund të restaurohen në se ka vullnet dhe vendosmëri.
Dhe më në fund, turizmi do të jetë shpëtimi i vërtetë i Gjirokastrës. Turistët e duan Shtëpinë e Zekatëve. Megjithatë, turistët vijnë vetëm në se ka diçka për të parë dhe ata duan të shikojnë një qytet krenar e të restauruar; jo një Qendër të Trashëgimisë Botërore të UNESCO-s në prag të rrënimit. 

*Drejtor i Fondacionit Butrinti, i cili në bashkëpunim me Institutin e Shkencave Shoqërore Packard po financon restaurimin e shtëpisë së Zekatëve në Gjirokastër

29/10/2005
KATEGORIA: Analiza.Shekulli.

----------

